# A Caravan to Ein Arris (recruiting closed)



## Kafkonia (Apr 12, 2007)

_The air is buzzing in the market of Khedris – the great market that stretches from the fishmongers on the shore to Caravan Square. Halmaro the Red – master of the powerful Merchants’ Guild, second in power in Khedris only to the emperor of Lantara himself – is organizing a caravan! And this is no ordinary caravan; it will carry goods and gifts for the wedding of Halmaro’s daughter Kira to Prince Eiru of Mashanda.

The caravan will be huge, even by Khedran standards. It includes 220 camels, 50 horses, 40 head of fattened cattle, and 50 oxen pulling five wagons. The wagons are quite a rarity in a caravan; some of the wedding gifts must be huge!

The word is out that Halmaro is looking for herdsmen, scribes, translators, cooks, guides, physicians, laborers, and other hirelings for the caravan. Many of these will come from the various guilds, but there will be plenty of room for freelancers. Of course, guards will be needed too. Caravanning is not without its risks; bandits, highwaymen, and thieves take their toll on the caravans, as do sandstorms, heat, and floods.

Halmaro will pay 200 to 600 GP per person for about 6-8 weeks’ work – one quarter when the caravan sets out, another quarter when the caravan reaches Ayun on the Mashandi border, and the rest when the caravan gets to Ein Arris, the capital of Mashanda. (How much each employee is paid depends on the job and how well they impress their foremen; there is a possibility of a bonus for exceptional work when the caravan reaches Ein Arris.) Halmaro treats his employees fairly, and even encourages his hirelings to trade on their own (he’s always looking for people who might be merchant material.)

Not everyone who applies will be hired, of course, but nothing ventured, nothing gained. And you’ve worked for the Merchants’ Guild in the past when you needed a stretch of steady pay. Right now you are looking for a chance to travel and do something a little out of the ordinary. This might be that chance._


*Level:* 2nd level
*Point Buy:* 28 points
*Hit Points:* full at 1st, half (round up) at second; TBD at later levels
*Starting Wealth:* 900 GP
*Setting:* Homebrew mixed with Lantara; details below
*XP Allotment:* I prefer to allot XP by Encounter Level rather than by CR, as it tends to keep advancement at a slower pace and is more adaptable. I will keep track of the XP, but if it ever becomes an issue (such as for item creation) I will be happy to provide a current value to the player. The characters will start having just crossed the cusp of 2nd level.
*Alignment:* Any lawful or non-evil.

[SBLOCK=Classes, Feats, Races, Spells, etc.]
Classes Allowed
All PHB classes & DMG's Witch class; I will also entertain psionics from the SRD, but bear in mind that I don't own the XPH at present.
from _Unearthed Arcana_ -- variant core, racial paragon classes
from _Complete Arcane_ -- War Mage, Wu Jen
from _Complete Divine_ -- Spirit Shaman, Favoured Soul
from _Complete Warrior_ -- Hexblade, Samurai, Swashbuckler, alternate Ranger & Paladin
from _Complete Adventurer_ -- Spellthief, Scout
from _Tome of Magic_ -- Binder, Truenamer
from _Magic of Incarnum_ -- Incarnate, Soulborn, Totemist
from _Miniatures Handbook_ -- Marshal, Healer
from _Player's Handbook II_ -- Beguiler, Dragon Shaman, Duskblade
from _Eberron Campaign Setting_ -- Artificer
substitution levels and/or alternate class abilities from all above-listed books, as well as _Sandstorm_, _Frostburn_, _Dungeonscape_, _Planar Handbook_, _Complete Mage_, and _Complete Scoundrel_, _Races of the Dragon_ and _Races of Destiny_.

Spells, Feats, and Items
from all of the above-listed books, as well as _Book of Exalted Deeds_, _Spell Compendium_, and _Magic Item Compendium_.

Races Allowed
Human, Kalashtar (_ECS_), Neanderthal (_Frostburn_), Azurin (_Magic of Incarnum_), Elf (Grey and Standard), Half-Elf, Half-Human, Goblin*, Hobgoblin*, Kobold*, Planetouched (including MM, MM2, and FF.) Racial variants from _Sandstorm_ and _Frostburn_ are also allowed for the above races; those from UA are not.

*Goblinoid and Kobold societies are different from those described in the MM, and they are not automatically predisposed to evil. Additionally, they are not afflicted with light-sensitivity.
[/SBLOCK]

Please note that this game will be weighted more toward NPC interaction and non-combat encounters than toward combat encounters. Craft, Profession, and Perform skills will all come into play.

Some things that are not allowed to PCs (classes, sources for feats, etc) may be allowed to NPCs, as flavour requires.

[SBLOCK=About the World]
Lying in the south, Lantara is the dominant human nation on the continent, and Khedris -- its capital, and where we start our journey -- is a metropolis, the largest city in the known world. It is named after Khedren, a wise emperor who abolished slavery, lowered taxes, and raised the general standard of living. Lantara is still ruled by an emperor today, but many people say that the Merchant's Guild is as powerful as the Royal Family. To the east, west, and north are mountain ranges, with passes of varying navigability.

Controlling most of the Northern coastline, the Kingdom of Mashanda may be the second most powerful nation on the continent. Few people aside from merchants travel from Mashanda to Lantara, as the interior of the continent is a desert, home to nomadic tribes of Painted Elves, primitive neanderthals, and of course the goblinoid traders who ply the routes between both the larger cities of the continent and the smaller towns less likely to be serviced by Lantaran merchant caravans. What news reaches Khedris indicates that Mashanda is, like Lantara, human-dominated.

Kalashtar, Azurin, and Planetouched are seen only rarely -- exceptional children born without precedent to human parents. They do no breed true, and scholars have not yet found any way of predicting their appearance. The only thing that seems constant is that they are always born to two human parents.

In the mountains, kobold clans mine and trade with the goblinoids, while Snow Elves and neanderthals inhabit the higher altitudes.

Across the mountains to the west lies the Elven Commonwealth of Olenar-Ajir, claimed by its citizens to have once been a continent-spanning civilization long before humans rose to prominence. The majority of the populace consists of standard elves, but some of the exceptionally long-lived grey elves remain, svelte and aloof even from their comrades. Painted and Snow elves are uncommon, as they generally feel unwelcome, and even though few half-elves are found in human lands, the number of half-humans (half-elves raised by elven rather than human society) to be found is smaller still.

To the east of Lantara lies an almost-impassable mountain range, and details of what can be found on the other side are sketchy at best; those few who make the trip can rarely manage to return. It is said that there are ruins there, ancient ruins that suggest the Olenar-Ajirian claims may be true -- but some who tell the tale claim that the ruins are altogether too large to have ever belonged to elves, and that descendants of the true builders still travel amongst the cyclopean architecture, their shapes unlike anything found elsewhere.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 12, 2007)

I just cut back on the number of games I'm involved in or I'd be super interested in this.  Good luck, Kafkonia.  I'm sure you and whoever joins will have a great time!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 12, 2007)

Looks like fun...I'd love to play, but I think I'll step aside for a bit and let some others get into some games. Let me know if you need additonal players!


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 12, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Life in Lantara]
The people of Lantara, and especially the people of Khedris, think of themselves as very modern. Business and trade is one of the driving forces of their economy, along with the fish brought from the southern coast. The laws are fair and their enforcement likewise -- usually.

Magic is uncommon, but no more so than exceptionally skilled artisans, and so doesn't draw excessive amounts of attention. Although the people consider themselves to be members of one religion or another, there is very little in the way of religious fervor -- deities do not walk the land, and amongst the myriad faiths and dozens of gods found in the city, none seem to grant any more power or success to their followers than any of the others. Those gods who are most popular in the city tend to be those who concern themselves with areas that interest the citizens: trade, commerce, travel, and community.

In game terms, this means that there is a lot of freedom for players to define deities for their clerics if they so choose. I would also be happy to provide a list should one be desired.

The city of Khedris is also a mixed community -- most of the people who live there are human, but there are small communities of all other listed races. Grey and standard elves are rare because they tend to stay at home in the Commonwealth; goblinoid merchants and kobolds are often found in the markets; Snow elves find the heat distasteful but some wander in search of new experiences; and Neanderthals and Painted Elves often find the bustle of the of the civilization annoying, although they can usually find homes for their unique talents.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 12, 2007)

CB -- I admire your willpower, but I want you to know that there will always be a place for you in one of my games. 

Similarly, Rhun, if you change your mind, feel free to throw your hat in the ring.


----------



## okuth0r (Apr 12, 2007)

ive been hopeing to get into a game for a while, i think i can hadle this as my first if you dont mind. Im thinking Hobgoblin Samurai...
Pelase if you could give a newbie some steps or if you want a board veteran i will step aside.


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 12, 2007)

okuth0r said:
			
		

> ive been hopeing to get into a game for a while, i think i can hadle this as my first if you dont mind. Im thinking Hobgoblin Samurai...
> Pelase if you could give a newbie some steps or if you want a board veteran i will step aside.




I will be picking the PCs that seem best for the game. New, old, or grognard, I don't care. 

That being said, here are two things that go a long way to making me want to play with you (and this isn't directed at you in particular, okuth0r.)

1) _Proper spelling, punctuation, and grammar._ I have trouble reading people who don't grasp these elements, and if I have trouble reading someone I'm less likely to pick them. I recognize that English is often a second or third language, and I won't hold this against someone; indeed, it's been my experience that non-native English speakers often have better English than native speakers do.

2) _Being a team player._ This doesn't mean your PC has to be a pushover or a yes man, but it does mean that you -- as a player -- have to cooperate with your fellow players as well as myself. Your PC may be a bd as long asyou play him in a way that doesn't detract from the fun of the other players. (I would point towards Ivid and his character Dareios in Endur's Ravenloft game as an example of this.)


----------



## nonamazing (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey, Kafkonia!

You may recall me from the recent Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil game.  I thought I'd put my hat in the ring for this one.  It looks like fun.

I read about how the Goblins tend to be traders, but that they mainly stick to the smaller towns and villages.  That gave me an idea.  I'd like to play a fast-talking goblin merchant who sees this job as his chance to "get discovered" by Halmaro and break into the big time (since it's known that Halmaro is always looking for people who are Merchant's Guild material).

I'm thinking Artificer (it seems like a good class for a merchant).  While he probably would have joined the caravan as a hireling, he'll want to draw attention to himself (the better to impress Halmaro), and would jump into fray should the caravan be attacked.

What do you think?  I'll put together stats and other details if the idea sounds neat to you.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 13, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> You may recall me from the recent Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil game.  I thought I'd put my hat in the ring for this one.  It looks like fun.





This so struck me as a "Hello. I'm Troy McClure. You may remember me from such as adventures as..." comment. It gave me a good laugh.


----------



## nonamazing (Apr 13, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> This so struck me as a "Hello. I'm Troy McClure. You may remember me from such as adventures as..." comment. It gave me a good laugh.




"Hi!  I'm Elminster McClure!  You may remember me from such settings as Forgotten Realms!"


(EDIT: Um.  Sorry for being off topic.)


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Apr 13, 2007)

This sounds very interesting!  I would like to throw my hat in the ring, with the intention of playing an elven bard:

_A busy, well-dressed young man loudly barters with a merchant at a stall selling dried fruits.  The man is young but a hard negotiator, he is after all a member of the Merchant’s Guild, and more savvy than most of the street vendors.  It isn’t long before he makes a bargain – sweet for him, somewhat sour for the proprietor of the stall.

The young man’s assistants collect the bags of dried fruit while he allows himself a moment of satisfaction.  A moment interrupted by the appearance of a simple piece of parchment, parchment with his name scribed in flowing script on its surface, laying on the ground.  He reaches for it, but an unfelt wind seems to capture it and it floats away from him.  Following it, his eyes widen as it folds in on itself, impossibly taking shape as it darts back towards an alley on the unseen wind, forming itself into a bird.  Moving quickly after it now, the paper bird lands on a delicate, gloved hand outstretched from the alley.  The hand clasps the bird tightly and it disappears – an illusion.

From the alley steps a slight figure with curly golden hair, her sky blue eyes sparkling with mischief.

“Malinda,” the young man speaks her name with all the joy of meeting a tax collector.  “What are you doing here, this isn’t a good time for-“

“I am not here for the usual business,” she interrupts him, stepping close while her hand comes to rest on his arm.  Her eyes sparkle, but her pale expression turns serious, “Halmaro’s caravan-“

“No, Malinda!” the man objects – too loudly.  Shooting a look behind him, he presses the elven woman deeper into the alleyway.  “You have a good living her, and it will not be safe, Halmaro needs-“

“Translators,” she answers for him.  “I speak a half-dozen languages, and I can take care of myself.  I can use a blade and bow, and my music-“

“Would be a distraction, nothing more,” he turns to leave.

“A distraction.  Is that what I am?” she says softly, a faintly discerned tremor in her voice tugs on the heartstrings of the normally callous merchant, giving him pause.

“That is not what I meant.  Of course you would be useful-“

“Then let me come!  There… there is no more inspiration to be found, cloistered in the Commonwealth.  I need more,” she pleads.

The young man turns back to face her, “If I do this-“

“All debts between us are settled,” she smiles.  The young merchant’s shoulders slump, defeated._


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 13, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> What do you think?  I'll put together stats and other details if the idea sounds neat to you.




It sounds great, nonamazing -- it's exactly the sort of non-standard concept that catches my attention. I look forward to seeing it!


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 13, 2007)

PhoenixAsh said:
			
		

> This sounds very interesting!  I would like to throw my hat in the ring, with the intention of playing an elven bard:




Very nicely written and intriguing. Stat her up!


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 13, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Beasts of the Land]
Humanoids are the dominant species in the known world. While the kobolds claim to have descended from legendary lizards known as dragons, even going so far as to name their own language draconic, no one has seen one of these great beasts in centuries -- they are largely thought to be nothing more than myths.

As far as common knowledge goes, there are no intelligent creatures other than those listed as PC races -- no giants, no monstrous humanoids, no outsiders (save the planetouched); most creatures to be found are either animals, vermin, or magical beasts.

This doesn't mean such beings do not exist. But if they do, they do a very good job of hiding.[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Languages of the Land]
Overview
Common
Goblin
Draconic
Trade Pidgin
Mashar
Common Elven
High Elven
Snow Elven
Painted Elven
"low speech"

The common tongue is spoken throughout Lantara, and because of the empire's economic power it is also spoken as a second or third tongue by many citizens of Mashanda and, somewhat grudgingly, the Commonwealth. Many goblin traders also speak common, but it tends to be mixed in with bits of draconic and their own goblin tongue to form a sort of pidgin language. The traders also speak goblin amongst one another.

The kobold miners speak draconic. It is a language designed for repitillian speakers, and so most of the other humanoids tend to stumble over the words, to the scaly ones' amusement.

The official language of Mashanda is Mashar, although as trade with Lantara increases more and more Mashandans speak Common.

The elves have more languages than any other group -- Common Elven is the main tongue of the Commonwealth, but High Elven is used for government and official events. The Painted Elves of the desert and the Snow Elves of the mountains have their own languages, distantly related to the others. Indeed, they bear closer similarities to High Elven than Common Elven, suggesting that they split off from the elves of the Commonwealth when High Elven was the common tongue.

Finally, the Neanderthals speak what is commonly referred to as "low speech." Low speech has no written form, and can vary greatly from tribe to tribe. Tribal leaders and those who leave their tribes often pick up the languages of whatever peoples they interact with the most. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 13, 2007)

How many PCs will you be taking for this game, Kafkonia?


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 13, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> How many PCs will you be taking for this game, Kafkonia?




Probably 4-6. I could go as low as 3, since this game won't require filling the four Traditional Adventuring Niches.


----------



## nonamazing (Apr 13, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> It sounds great, nonamazing -- it's exactly the sort of non-standard concept that catches my attention. I look forward to seeing it!




I have just one quick question before I get started, then.  May I take the Able Learner feat from _Races of Destiny_?  It's normally just for humans, and it allows you to let all skills be class skills.  I'd like to take it because a few skills that would be nice for a merchant-type character (ie, Diplomacy and Bluff) aren't on the Artificer class list.  Alternatively, if you're aware of a feat that would do something similar, but isn't restricted to humans, please let me know.


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 13, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> I have just one quick question before I get started, then.  May I take the Able Learner feat from _Races of Destiny_?  It's normally just for humans, and it allows you to let all skills be class skills.  I'd like to take it because a few skills that would be nice for a merchant-type character (ie, Diplomacy and Bluff) aren't on the Artificer class list.  Alternatively, if you're aware of a feat that would do something similar, but isn't restricted to humans, please let me know.




Well, Able Learner only reduces the cost of cross-class skills to 1/rank -- you're still limited to half the ranks you can have in a class skill -- so you might be better off with Open-Minded (5 bonus skill points) at this level.

That being said, I will look into it and see if I can find something for you.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Apr 13, 2007)

Alright, here are Malinda's stats and background.  I'm only missing a full description and reference for one item from the Eberron Campaign Setting, which I will add later when I have access to the book.  Thank you for the information on the languages by the way, that was very helpful!   

*Character Sheet:*[SBLOCK]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Malinda Osten
[B]Class:[/B] Bard
[B]Race:[/B] Elf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)      [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 1000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (4p.+2rcl) [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 12 (2d6+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (6p.-2rcl) [B]Grapple:[/B] +1     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] N/a
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] N/a
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)      [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +2
[B]Cha:[/B] 15 +2 (8p.)      [B]ACP:[/B] 0          [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +2    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    14
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +1          +1
[B]Ref:[/B]                       3    +2          +5
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +0          +3 (+5 vs Enchantment)

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Longsword                 +1     1d8        19-20x2
Mwk. Longbow		  +4     1d8        x3
Unarmed Strike            +1     1d3        x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Common Elven, High Elven, Goblin, Draconic, Trade Pidgin,
Mashar

[B]Abilities:[/B] Immune to Sleep, Low-Light Vision, Bardic Knowledge +6, Bardic
Music 2/day (Countersong, Fascinate, Inspire Courage +1)

[B]Feats:[/B] Skill Focus (Perform, Wind)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 40       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance			   0	+2    +2    +4  (+2 Syn)
Bluff                      5    +2          +7
Craft (Calligraphy)	   5    +2    +2    +9  (+2 Mwk. Artisan's Tools)
Diplomacy                  5    +2          +12 (+4 Syn, +1 Glammerweave)
Disguise		   0	+2          +2  (+2 Syn, acting in character only)   
Jump			   0	+0    +2    +2  (+2 Syn)
Knowledge (History)	   5	+2	    +7
Knowledge (Nob & Roy)	   2	+2	    +4
Listen			   0	+0    +2    +2 (+2 Rcl)
Perform (Wind)             5    +2    +5    +12 (+3 Skill Focus, +2 Mwk. Instrument)
Search			   0	+2    +2    +4 (+2 Rcl)
Sense Motive               5    +0          +5
Speak Language (Draconic)  1
Speak Language (Mashar)	   1
Speak Language (Trade)	   1
Spot			   0	+0    +2    +2 (+2 Rcl)
Tumble   		   5	+2	    +7

[B]Spells Known:[/B]
0 - Daze, Ghost Sound, Lullaby, Mending, Prestidigitation
1 - Silent Image, Tasha's Hideous Laughter

[B]Spells Per Day:[/B]
0 - 3/day
1 - 1/day

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]

[B]Worn:[/B]
Leather Armor            10gp   15lb
Glammerweave
Entertainer's Outfit*	 103gp	-

[B]Shoulder/Back:[/B]
Mwk. Longbow		 375gp  3lb

[B]Haversack[/B]                2gp    2lb
Mwk. Artisan's Tools**  55gp    5lb
Lantern, Hooded		 7gp    2lb
Oil, 5 pints             5sp    5lb
Sealing Wax		 1gp	1lb
Waterskin		 1gp	4lb
Bedroll			 1sp	5lb
Wine, 2 Fine Bottles	 20gp	3lb
Flint & Steel            1gp    -
Candles, 10              1sp    -
Sewing Needle            5sp    -
Ink 2/oz		 16gp	-
Inkpen			 1sp	-
Parchment, 20 sheets	 4gp	-
Chalk, 3 pieces		 3cp 	-
[B]Weight:[/B] 27lbs***

[B]Belt/Waist:[/B]
Longsword                15gp   4lb
Quiver, 20 Arrows        1gp    3lb
Mwk. Instrument (Flute)  100gp  3lb
Spell Component Pouch	 5gp    2lb

[B]Belt Pouch[/B]               1gp    0.5lb
Antitoxin                50gp   -
Potion of CLW x2         100gp  0.2lb

*Eberron Campaign Setting p.122 - Fine light clothing with
delicate illusions woven into the fabric.  Provides a +1
circumstance bonus to Diplomacy checks.

**Mwk. Artisan's Tools - Calligraphy kit containing inks of
several pigments, pens of multiple shapes and utility, rolls
of parchment paper of various sizes, sharpened cutting
implements and portable tray to hold writing material.

***Typically her haversack not carried in combat or while
traveling (stowed with caravan).  If carried, total weight
increases to 58.7lb, putting Malinda at a Medium load.

[B]Total Weight:[/B]31.7lb    [B]Money:[/B] 31gp 6sp 7cp (1lb)

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               -33   -66  -100   100   500

[B]Age:[/B] 127
[B]Height:[/B] 5'1"
[B]Weight:[/B] 103lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Sky Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Curly Golden Blonde
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair
```
[/SBLOCK]
*Appearance:*[SBLOCK] Malinda is a curly-haired blonde elf with sky blue eyes that have a tendency to glitter when she is passionate about something.  Her complexion is pale, and she protects it against the sun with a light wrap that covers her shoulders and extends down to mid-calf.  A white scarf, wrapped loosely under her chin typically hides her tapered ears that tend to jut out from under her shoulder- length golden tresses.

Under her wrap she wears tight jerkin, dyed a soft gray.  Beneath that she wears a loose cream dress, with just enough sleeve to cover her shoulders.  It is slit on both sides to help keep her cool and to allow for freedom of movement.  The dress seems plain, but has a tendency to capture the light and display intriguing hidden color that fascinates the eye. She wears open sandals, ties up with criss-crossing leather string up to above her heels.

At her waist she bears a quiver of arrows, as well as her flute in a slim black leather sheathe.  At her opposite side is a longsword, of common make.  Slung over her back is a longbow, of exquisite craftsmanship and inscribed by her own hand with delicate elven script from tip to tip.

She carries most of her other possessions in a bulging knapsack, that she has a tendency to struggle with when forced to carry it herself.[/SBLOCK]

*Personality:*[SBLOCK] Malinda is playful and friendly, and often comes across as flirty at first acquaintance.  She is tactile, both with people and her craft, and is easily distracted by indulgences of the senses.  Malinda is equally as captivated by history, literary works, and writings of many sources, and can easily get lost in them - and may need to be pried loose from them with stern words.  She has a serious side, which often comes through in her focus with music or calligraphy, though she still acts quite aware of an audience, most of the time.

Though sweet, Malinda has been in business for almost half of her life, even before becoming an adult and is quite skilled at negotiation and barter.  Though she strives for a good bargain, she doesn't take what she considers an unfair advantage nor make deals that she feels would be overtly harmful to another.  She makes a real attempt to have good 'customer relations' in this respect.

Malinda does not do well alone.  Immediately after her father's disappearance, many of her nights were spent in tears or dealing with barely held back dark fears.  She's generally much more calm if she can discuss her fears or feelings with someone, and or other individuals she is on good terms with are nearby.[/SBLOCK]

*Background:*[SBLOCK]

*Early History:*

Malinda's father was born and raised in Khedris and became a scribe of some skill, establishing a store there for his services.  He was a quiet sort, who kept to himself, until he met Malinda's mother.  A golden haired beauty, she was a recent immigrant to Khedris and required his services for her paperwork. On the sight of her he was smitten.  She worked as a singer and her unique styling made her very popular at first in inns and in theatres, but the ardent attention of Malinda's father won her heart.  They settled together, married and in the fullness of time bore Malinda.

Malinda has the inquisitive mind of her father, but also the expressive and artistic personality of her mother.  She tore into studies, athletics and the arts with an un-dampening enthusiasm.  Language and the written word soon became her favorite of these activities.  She dug into historical texts, always searching for how words, script and runes were formed.  When she needed to read a tome that was in an unknown language the solution was simple - learn the language.

Her studies of text and script naturally transitioned into music, and written sheets of music soon captivated her attention.  She besieged her parents with her desires, and they soon gave in and hired a tutor to help her learn musical instruments.  Malinda became adept at them, particularly wind instruments and the flute.

As she became a juvenile elf her tastes for writing matured and went from the pragmatic to the artistic and she engaged in the study of calligraphy, enjoying the way scripted language could be interpreted and made into beauty that could be seen by all.  Malinda's hobby soon turned into a profitable side-business for her father and her delicate writings soon adorned many stores and stalls, advertising wares and services.  Malinda's kind and engaging demeanor further swelled demand for both father and daughter's services.

Shortly after becoming an adult, Malinda's mother and father separated, amicably.  Her father was becoming all too focused in his work, while her mother desired more sights, sounds and locations to perform.  It was agreed Malinda would stay with her father, though in her heart the desire to see more of the world took seed.

Fifteen years later, Malinda's father disappeared, with all his possessions and wealth.  The matter of his disappearance has gone a mystery, though Malinda spent a considerable amount of what resources remained to her to find the answer to his disappearance.  A year later, she was forced to give up this search, her father's store and most of her own savings dried up.

*Recent History:*

After this, she returned to her music and to her calligraphy, and made a fair living once again, though it was harder to prosper without her father.  She soon found it necessary to branch out and search for clients and she soon came under the employ of the Merchant's Guild.  This short span of employment thrilled Malinda, as there unique needs often demanded all of her resources and talents.  She finally resolved to use her connections with the Merchant's Guild to join with Halmaro the Red's caravan, to see Mashanda, the kingdom beyond the desert.

*Joining the Caravan:*

A busy, well-dressed young man loudly barters with a merchant at a stall selling dried fruits.  The man is young but a hard negotiator, he is after all a member of the Merchant’s Guild, and more savvy than most of the street vendors.  It isn’t long before he makes a bargain – sweet for him, somewhat sour for the proprietor of the stall.

The young man’s assistants collect the bags of dried fruit while he allows himself a moment of satisfaction.  A moment interrupted by the appearance of a simple piece of parchment, parchment with his name scribed in flowing script on its surface, laying on the ground.  He reaches for it, but an unfelt wind seems to capture it and it floats away from him.  Following it, his eyes widen as it folds in on itself, impossibly taking shape as it darts back towards an alley on the unseen wind, forming itself into a bird.  Moving quickly after it now, the paper bird lands on a delicate, gloved hand outstretched from the alley.  The hand clasps the bird tightly and it disappears – an illusion.

From the alley steps a slight figure with curly golden hair, her sky blue eyes sparkling with mischief.

“Malinda,” the young man speaks her name with all the joy of meeting a tax collector.  “What are you doing here, this isn’t a good time for-“

“I am not here for the usual business,” she interrupts him, stepping close while her hand comes to rest on his arm.  Her eyes sparkle, but her pale expression turns serious, “Halmaro’s caravan-“

“No, Malinda!” the man objects – too loudly.  Shooting a look behind him, he presses the elven woman deeper into the alleyway.  “You have a good living her, and it will not be safe, Halmaro needs-“

“Translators,” she answers for him.  “I speak a half-dozen languages, and I can take care of myself.  I can use a blade and bow, and my music-“

“Would be a distraction, nothing more,” he turns to leave.

“A distraction.  Is that what I am?” she says softly, a faintly discerned tremor in her voice tugs on the heartstrings of the normally callous merchant, giving him pause.

“That is not what I meant.  Of course you would be useful-“

“Then let me come!  There… there is no more inspiration to be found, cloistered in the city.  I need more,” she pleads.

The young man turns back to face her, “If I do this-“

“All debts between us are settled,” she smiles.  The young merchant’s shoulders slump, defeated.


[/SBLOCK]


----------



## James Heard (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm interested, but I probably won't be able to post a concept or character until my relatives leave sometime Saturday I think, unless I'm able to sneak one out tonight.


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 13, 2007)

No worries, James. I actually have a much easier time checking the boards during the week, so there's no rush.


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 13, 2007)

PhoenixAsh:

Very, very nice. Everything in the character sheet seems in order (I'll give it a more thorough going-over when I'm at home and have my books.)

Two small quibbles: Her descriptions lists a longbow at her waist when I think you mean a longsword, and her history refers to her father meeting her father when I think you mean her mother.


----------



## nonamazing (Apr 14, 2007)

*D'n Pashabek ("Pasha")*

"Ah, well, anybody can be a trader, yes?  Trader, ah, that's easy.  You give me this, I give you that, we're traders.  Yes?  But I, ah, I am not a trader.  No, no.  I am a _merchant_.  Not the same, yes?  Traders trade stuff.  But merchants, ah...merchants _make deals_."

[SBLOCK=Character Sheet]
	
	



```
[B]Name[/B]: D'n Pashabek ("Pasha")
[B]Class[/B]: Artificer
[B]Race[/B]: [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/monsters/goblin.htm"]Goblin[/URL]
[B]Size[/B]: Small
[B]Gender[/B]: Male
[B]Alignment[/B]: N

[B]Str[/B]: 06 -2 (0p.-2rcl) [B]Level[/B]: 2        [B]XP[/B]: 1000
[B]Dex[/B]: 12 +1 (2p.+2rcl) [B]BAB[/B]: +1         [B]HP[/B]: 9 (2d6)
[B]Con[/B]: 10 +1 (2p.)      [B]Grapple[/B]: -5     [B]Dmg Red[/B]: N/a
[B]Int[/B]: 17 +2 (13p.)     [B]Speed[/B]: 30'      [B]Spell Res[/B]: N/a
[B]Wis[/B]: 13 +1 (5p.)      [B]Init[/B]: +1        [B]Spell Save[/B]: +0
[B]Cha[/B]: 12 +1 (6p.-2rcl) [B]ACP[/B]: 0          [B]Spell Fail[/B]: 5%

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
[B]Armor[/B]:               10    +0    +0    +1    +1    +0    +0    12
[B]Touch[/B]: 12              Flatfooted: 11

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
[B]Fort[/B]:                      0    +0          +0
[B]Ref[/B]:                       0    +1          +1
[B]Will[/B]:                      3    +1          +4

[B]Weapon[/B]                  [B]Attack[/B]   [B]Damage[/B]     [B]Critical[/B]
Dagger                    +0     1d3-2      19-20/x2
Dagger, thrown		  +3     1d3-2      19-20/x2
Sling			  +3     1d3-2      x2
{Note: All Weapons are Small sized)

[B]Languages[/B]: Common, Goblin, Trade Pidgin, Low Speech, Painted Elven

[B]Abilities[/B]: Small Size, Darkvision 60', +4 racial bonus on Move Silently and Ride,
Artificer Knowledge, Artisan Bonus, Disable Trap, Item Creation, Craft Reserve (40)

[B]Feats[/B]: Scribe Scroll, Brew Potion, Open-Minded

Skill Points: 35       Max Ranks: 5/2.5
[B]Skills[/B]                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  [B]Total[/B]
Appraise		   1	+3    +0    +6
*Bluff                     4    +1    +0    +3
Concentration		   0	+0    +0    +0
Craft (Alchemy)		   5    +3    +0    +8  
*Diplomacy                 4    +1    +0    +3
*Gather Information	   4	+1    +0    +3
*Hide			   0	+1    +4    +5 (+4 Size)
Knowledge (Arcana)	   3	+3    +0    +6
*Listen			   0	+1    +0    +1
*Move Silently		   0	+1    +4    +5 (+4 rcl)
Profession (Merchant)	   3	+1    +0    +4
*Ride			   0	+1    +4    +5 (+4 rcl)
Search			   2	+3    +0    +5
*Sense Motive              2    +1    +0    +2
Spellcraft		   5	+3    +0    +8
*Spot			   0	+1    +0    +1
Use Magic Device	   5	+1    +0    +6

[B]Skill Notes[/B]:
+4 on Use Magic Device checks involving scrolls
*= Cross-class skil

[B]Infusions Known[/B]:
1 - Lesser Armor Enhancement, Energy Alteration, Enhancement Alteration,
Identify, Inflict Light Damage, Light, Magic Stone, Magic Vestment,
Magic Weapon, Repair Light Damage, Resistance Item, Shield of Faith,
Skill Enhancement, Spell Storing Item, Personal Weapon Augmentation

[B]Infusions Per Day[/B]:
1 - 4/day

[B]Equipment[/B]:               Cost  Weight

Worn:
Eclectic Outfit		  4gp    2lb

Carried:
Small Dagger		  2gp    .5lb
Sling                     --     0lb
Small Sling Bullets (20)  .2gp   5lb  

Total Weight:7.5lb    Money: 893gp 8sp (0lb)

                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:                -15   -30   -45   45   225

Age: 24
Height: 3'1"
Weight: 43lbs
Eyes: Black
Hair: Bald
Skin: Bluish-Green
```
[/SBLOCK]
"Ah, I see you are admiring my belt, yes?  A gift it was, from my friends of the Howling Wolf tribe of the mountain people.  Such fine goat fur, yes?"
[SBLOCK=Appearance]
Pasha is a strange looking little creature--even for a goblin.  His oversized head features wide eyes and a broad, sharp-toothed mouth, but his oddest feature must be his eclectic manner of dress.  Pasha adopts the styles of half a dozen different cultures, wearing bits and pieces of whatever seems to have caught his eye.  A massive orange and purple turban sits atop his head, streaks of white paint decorate the side of his face in the manner of the nomad elves, and a shaggy goat fur belt holds up his fine Mashandan silk pants.

The overall effect is of an eccentric, slightly mad little individual with questionable taste.  His  appearance attracts attention (which is just the way he likes it0 while still allowing him to seem completely harmless (which is also to his liking).  Although he may appear clownish, Pasha is actually quite cunning.
[/SBLOCK]
"Yes, yes, we will come to an understanding.  For a friend like you, I will make an excellent deal!"
[SBLOCK=Personality]
Pasha is friendly to an extreme, always making time to chat with anyone on any possible subject.  This is primarily because of Pasha's core beliefs about business: that if he is to be successful as a merchant, the key is to develop as many contacts and relationships as possible.  Pasha strongly believes in the "it's not what you do, it's who you know" theory, but his almost agressive friendliness can sometimes be off-putting.

One thing to note, however, is that Pasha's good nature is genuine, unlike many other merchants.  Pasha actually likes everyone he meets, indiscriminately.
[/SBLOCK]
"Myself?  Little to say.  Simple son of simple folk, yes?  But these scrolls I am offering you...well, _there_ is a subject of conversations, my friend!"
[SBLOCK=History]
Pasha has spent the last 18 years of his life working in trade, first as a simple servant, then as an artificer's assistant, and finally as the head of his own (tiny) caravan.  But at 24, he's already past goblin middle-age, and he's beginning to get desperate in his attempts to finally "make it big".

This might be his last chance, though.  While Pasha has a pretty good head for business and is quite cunning when it comes to making money, some bad luck and a series of poorly informed decisions has left him in debt to a group of unscrupulous human merchants.  If things don't work out with Halmaro, Pasha might find himself be in a very sticky situation...
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm interested in putting my name down, although I would not be able to get you a character until Saturday night most likely, but a concept could be soon.

One question, your alignment requirements, am I interpreting that a Lawful Evil would be acceptable? Not necessarily thinking of going this route, just merely curious is all.


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 14, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> One question, your alignment requirements, am I interpreting that a Lawful Evil would be acceptable? Not necessarily thinking of going this route, just merely curious is all.




Yes, Lawful Evil is acceptable, if you're willing to deal with the consequences. Neutral and Chaotic Evil are excluded because they wouldn't work well in the caravan, and so wouldn't be hired -- the people in charge are pretty good judges of character. Lawful evil at least can be expected to work well.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 14, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Yes, Lawful Evil is acceptable, if you're willing to deal with the consequences. Neutral and Chaotic Evil are excluded because they wouldn't work well in the caravan, and so wouldn't be hired -- the people in charge are pretty good judges of character. Lawful evil at least can be expected to work well.




One more question, I didn't see you list this, but would the Urban Ranger from UA be allowed? I was thinking of going a Translator route, but saw that PhoenixAsh has done this. But I'm leaning more toward an information-finder, if this were allowed, and possibly pick up the languages Phoenix doesn't have.


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 14, 2007)

> One more question, I didn't see you list this, but would the Urban Ranger from UA be allowed?




Sure thing. The alternate classes -- Urban Ranger, Battle Sorcerer, etc -- are all good, but not the generic classes:



			
				Kafkonia said:
			
		

> from Unearthed Arcana -- variant core, racial paragon classes


----------



## fenixdown (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi, I'm new to the forums and looking to try my hand at a play-by-post game.  Would you mind if I joined?  I'm thinking of playing a kobold cleric, using the trip as an opportunity to go proselytizing in distant lands.


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 14, 2007)

fenixdown said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm new to the forums and looking to try my hand at a play-by-post game.  Would you mind if I joined?  I'm thinking of playing a kobold cleric, using the trip as an opportunity to go proselytizing in distant lands.




I have a soft spot for the li'l scaly guys, so by all means write him up!


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't suppose theres still room for more entries is there? I saw Magic of Incarnum on your allowed sources list and my heart just jumped for joy. I can get you some more character backround, ect later tonight but I've been really wanting a chance to play an Azurin Cleric.


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 16, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> I don't suppose theres still room for more entries is there? I saw Magic of Incarnum on your allowed sources list and my heart just jumped for joy. I can get you some more character backround, ect later tonight but I've been really wanting a chance to play an Azurin Cleric.




By all means, Darimaus -- I haven't closed entries and I'd be happy to see your handiwork. For you and fenixdown, and anyone else interested in playing a cleric, let me know if you want a list of deities or if you'd rather construct one of your own.


----------



## Paranoia833 (Apr 16, 2007)

Seems you're filling up quite fast. Still if you don't mind the extra load I'd be happy to join. 

I'll get to brainstorming a concept, right now I'm veering towards wizard.


----------



## fenixdown (Apr 16, 2007)

A list of deities sounds useful.  I think I'll take you up on that offer, if you'd be so kind.


----------



## James Heard (Apr 16, 2007)

Puttering around last night after everyone left I started sketching out a Neanderthal Cleric with preferably the domains of Windstorm and Renewal (Spell Compendium). I'm not dead-set on the whole concept yet, but that's mostly because there's not a whole lot on Neanderthals in your setting accounts. You seem to imply that your Neanderthals are desert-based rather than creatures of the icy cold from Frostburn, so I was going for something like a "desert-winds-of-renewal/desert-storms" motif. Less of a snarling, menacing caveman and more like a noble dinosaur-riding savage sans the dinosaur? Add in Endurance for the feat (Finally a reason to take Endurance besides PrC prereqs, yay!) and you'd get a priest that's truly hard to sling weather at. Not having many skill points, everything would pretty much be going into Religion and Profession (probably cooking), making him/her something like:

"_The great wind sweeps low from the mountains, through the throats of the gods and into The Land. Where it howls it ravages, and where it whispers it builds castles of stone from the floor of the desert. You may hide from it, but you shall die from lack of it. This is the power of the holy winds, to carry rain and promise water, to judge upon the bleached bones of the unworthy and discard them beneath the sand. You would do well to listen to me, outlander, as we travel here.

Would you like fries with that? Move to the end of the line and hand the tall man your money. Enjoy your meal._"


----------



## WarlockLord (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi.  This is my first Play by Post game, and I'd like to play a human telepath using the SRD.  If you decide no psi, then a sorceror.  May I join?


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 16, 2007)

Ooh, a few things to reply to:

Paranoia833, WarlockLord -- By all means, I'd like to see your character concepts. This isn't a first-come, first-served game, so I can't guarantee anyone a spot yet, but by the same token you don't have to worry about it being filled right now. 

WarlockLord -- If you don't mind me relying on (and allowing) solely SRD psionics, I have nothing against it.

James Heard -- When I was reading through the Neanderthal entry in Frostburn, it struck me that they're listed as being immune to both extreme cold and extreme heat; as a consequence, Neanderthals in this game can be found both in the desert and in the cold mountain reaches.

fenixdown -- I'll try to get a list up tomorrow morning.


----------



## WarlockLord (Apr 16, 2007)

*Iru'khan*

Telepath build

Iru'khan

Male Human Telepath 2
True Neutral

Strength 	8	(-1)
Dexterity 	14	(+2)
Constitution 	12	(+1)
Intelligence 	16	(+3)
Wisdom 	14	(+2)
Charisma 	10	(+0)

Size: 	Medium
Height: 	5' 9"
Weight: 	155 lb
Skin: 	caucasian
Eyes: 	blue
Hair: 	dark, with goatee

Total Hit Points: 14 [includes psionic body bonus: 3 psionic feats]

Speed: 30 feet

Armor Class: 16 = 10 +2 [dexterity] 

      Touch AC: 12
      Flat-footed: 10

Initiative modifier:	+2	= +2 [dexterity]
Fortitude save:	+1	= 0 [base] +1 [constitution]
Reflex save:	+2	= 0 [base] +2 [dexterity]
Will save:	+5	= 3 [base] +2 [wisdom]
Attack (handheld):	+0	= 1 [base] -1 [strength]
Attack (unarmed):	+0	= 1 [base] -1 [strength]
Attack (missile):	+3	= 1 [base] +2 [dexterity]
Grapple check:	+0	= 1 [base] -1 [strength]

Light load:
Medium load:
Heavy load:
Lift over head:
Lift off ground:
Push or drag:
	26 lb. or less
27-53 lb.
54-80 lb.
80 lb.
160 lb.
400 lb.

Languages:	Common Draconic Elven Goblin

Possessions

Short Spear [1d6, crit x2, range inc 20 ft., 3 lb, one-handed, piercing]

Light Crossbow [1d8, crit 19-20/x2, range inc 80 ft., 4 lb, piercing]] w/ ten bolts

adventurer's kit (PHBII)

3 potions of cure light wounds, oil of magic weapon,  650 gp 

Feats:

      Overchannel [psionic]	
      Psionic Body [psionic]	
      Psionic Talent  [psionic]	

Misc.
Modifier
Appraise 	Int 	3 = 	
+3

Balance 	Dex* 	2 = 	
+2

Bluff 	Cha 	5 = 	
+0
	+5 	
Climb 	Str* 	-1 = 	
-1

Concentration 	Con 	6 = 	
+1
	+5 	
Craft_1 	Int 	3 = 	
+3

Craft_2 	Int 	3 = 	
+3

Craft_3 	Int 	3 = 	
+3

Diplomacy 	Cha 	9 = 	
+0
	+5 	+2 [bluff] +2 [sense motive]
Disguise 	Cha 	0 = 	
+0

Escape Artist 	Dex* 	2 = 	
+2

Forgery 	Int 	3 = 	
+3

Gather Information 	Cha 	0 = 	
+0

Heal 	Wis 	2 = 	
+2

Hide 	Dex* 	2 = 	
+2

Intimidate 	Cha 	2 = 	
+0
		+2 [bluff]
Jump 	Str* 	-1 = 	
-1

Listen 	Wis 	2 = 	
+2

Move Silently 	Dex* 	2 = 	
+2

Perform_1 	Cha 	0 = 	
+0

Perform_2 	Cha 	0 = 	
+0

Perform_3 	Cha 	0 = 	
+0

Perform_4 	Cha 	0 = 	
+0

Perform_5 	Cha 	0 = 	
+0

Ride 	Dex 	2 = 	
+2

Search 	Int 	3 = 	
+3

Sense Motive 	Wis 	7 = 	
+2
	+5 	
Spot 	Wis 	2 = 	
+2

Survival 	Wis 	2 = 	
+2

Swim 	Str** 	-1 = 	
-1

Use Rope 	Dex 	2 = 	
+2

Knowledge
(psionics) 	Int 	8 = 	
+3
	+5 	
Psicraft 	Int 	10 = 	
+3
	+5 	

* = check penalty for wearing armor

Bluff >=5 ranks gives +2 on disguise checks to act in character.
Psicraft >=5 ranks gives +2 on Use Psionic Device for power stones.


Telepath: 11 Power Points/Day: DC 13+power level
Powers known
1st: _mind thrust, psionic charm, entangling ectoplasm, inertial armor, vigor_


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 16, 2007)

WarlockLord-
I don't want to be intrusive or nitpicky, but in your ability scores, you only used a 24 Point Buy, so if you wanted, you're entitled to 4 more points, as per Kafkonia's ruleset.

James-
My character concept was leaning toward someone with an underlying (and possible rather distasteful actions in the adventuring future) disdain for Neanderthals. If both characters are accepted, I just wanted to preemptively say no hard feelings    Maybe he could even persuade your character to join in the fun!

Kafkonia-
I have my Urban Ranger statted up, but I don't have any descriptions or backgrounds written up as of yet. I'll post the basics now so you can get back to me about specifics. Later on (hopefully tonight) I'll get you the rest of his oh so pleasant background. Warning, though, I am planning on making him LE, but not one of those super-villain types, just a guy who "plays by the rules but without mercy or compassion" as per our PHB. More will be revealed with the description, personality, and background.

[sblock=Character Urban Ranger]
Male Human Urban Ranger
Alignment: LE

Abilities: (28)
STR - 14 (6 Points)
DEX - 14 (6 Points)
CON - 8 (0 Points)
INT - 16 (10 Points)
WIS - 8 (0 Points)
CHA - 14 (6 Points)

HP: 8+4-2 = 10
Speed: 30ft
Initiative: +2

AC: 16 (+4 Armor, +2 Dex)

Saves:
Fort: 2
Reflex: 5
Will: -1

BAB/Grapple: +4/+4

Weapons:
Dual Wielding Saps +2/+2 1d6+1 x2 Non Lethal

Class Abilities:
Favored Enemy - Neanderthals
Urban Tracking
Wild Empathy
Combat Style – Two Weapon Fighting

Racial Abilities:
+4 Skills at 1st Level
+1 Skill at each level
Extra Feat at 1st Level
Favored Class: Any

Skills:
Craft Cobbling – 8 (5 Ranks + 3 Int)
Gather Information – 14 (5 ranks + 2 Cha + 2 Investigator +3 Skill Focus + 2 Synergy)
Hide – 7 (5 Ranks + 2 Dex)
Knowledge Local – 8 (5 Ranks + 3 Int)
Listen – 4 (5 Ranks - 1 Wis)
Move Silently – 7 (5 Ranks + 2 Dex)
Search – 10 (5 Ranks + 2 Investigator + 3 Int)
Sense Motive – 4 (5 Ranks – 1 Wis)
Spot – 4 (5 Ranks - 1 Wis)
Use Rope – 7 (5 Rank + 2 Dex)

Feats:
Skill Focus (Gather Information
Investigator
[/sblock]


----------



## James Heard (Apr 16, 2007)

Don't worry, if your character is a racist then he just won't get any healing from my cleric. No problem. I hear that chicks dig scars.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 16, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Don't worry, if your character is a racist then he just won't get any healing from my cleric. No problem. I hear that chicks dig scars.




Scars like emotional scars from the past unhinging a burning racism? I think that's just called pouting, and I don't think chicks dig those. But don't worry, he just sneaks up on your lot, knocks 'em out, and sells 'em into the illegal slave market. Thems make good manual laborers


----------



## James Heard (Apr 16, 2007)

I don't need to game so badly that I want to come into a game having to plot on how to kill off the other characters, and intra-party tension already killed the game I quit here last. If your character is in, then mine is out - and I'm not particularly certain I want to play a game with you in any other capacity either. 

Sorry for wasting everyone's time. I hope everyone else has a good time.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 16, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I don't need to game so badly that I want to come into a game having to plot on how to kill off the other characters, and intra-party tension already killed the game I quit here last. If your character is in, then mine is out - and I'm not particularly certain I want to play a game with you in any other capacity either.
> 
> Sorry for wasting everyone's time. I hope everyone else has a good time.




No no, you needn't quit at all. Mine was merely speculatory and I'd much rather have a good time "in party" than having a character like that. I just picked "Neanderthal" because at that time no one else had that race as a character.

I mean no offense and do not plan on creating intra-party conflict with him, so please, keep your character and I'll change mine around to best appease the group.


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 16, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> By all means, Darimaus -- I haven't closed entries and I'd be happy to see your handiwork. For you and fenixdown, and anyone else interested in playing a cleric, let me know if you want a list of deities or if you'd rather construct one of your own.




I think I would have a preference for construction of my own deity if you don't mind. Only main character build question I've got is wither or not you'll allow the Azurin clerics Racial Substitution for Clerics. Since I feel energetic, I'm going to construct the character now assuming its allowed, and adjust it according to your answer later.


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 16, 2007)

Natasha Alucard

Female Azurin, 5'4" tall, Green Eyes, Red Hair, Pale White Skin
Alignemnt: LN
Classes: Cleric 2

[sblock]

Str: 14
Dex: 14
Con: 10
Int: 10
Wis: 14
Cha: 14

BAB: +1
Fort: 3 = 3 Base + 0 Con
Ref: 2 = 0 Base + 2 Dex
Will: 5 = 3 Base + 2 Wis
AC: 17 = +2 Dex +4 Armor +1 Shield
Initiative: +2
Speed: 30 ft
HP: 16

Feats: Divine Soultouched, Saphire Smite

Skills: 
Tumble: +2 (1 Cross Class Ranks  + 2 Dex)
Survival: +4 (5 Cross Class Ranks + 2 Wis)
Spot: +4 (4 Cross Class Ranks + 2 Wis)

Special Abilites: Essentia Pool 3, Channel Incarnum 5/day, Domains (Destruction, Incarnate)

Attacks:
Quarterstaff: +4 (+1 BAB +2 Str  1 Masterworked) 1d6+3 Damage 
Sling: +3 (+1 BAB +2 Dex) 1d4 Damage

Spells: 
0 (4): Detect Magic x2, Light x2

1 (3+1): Ebon Eyes, Magic Weapon, Shield of Faith (Inflict Light Wounds)

Equipment: 

Masterworked Quarter Staff (300)
Masterworked Chain Shirt (250)
Masterworked Buckler (165)
Sling (0)
20 Bullets (.2)
1 Belt Pouches (1)
1 Backpack (2)
1 days Trail Rations (1)
Waterskin (1)
50 ft Silk Rope (10)
170 Gold
3 Silver
Adventurer's Clothes (0)

Encumbrance = 55.5 lbs (Light Load)


[/sblock]


----------



## fenixdown (Apr 16, 2007)

*Character Sheet:*[SBLOCK]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Kibek "Yappy" Danar
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric
[B]Race:[/B] Kobold
[B]Size:[/B] Small
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (6p.-4rcl) [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 1000
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0 (0p.+2rcl) [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 10 (2d8-2)
[B]Con:[/B] 08 -1 (2p.-2rcl) [B]Grapple:[/B] -3     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] N/A
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +3 (6p.)      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] N/A
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +2 (8p.)      [B]Init:[/B] +0        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)      [B]ACP:[/B] 0          [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 30%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +3    +2    +0    +1    +1    +0    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 17

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    -1          +2
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +0          +0
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +2          +5

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Morningstar (small)       +2     1d6        x2
Heavy Crossbow (small)    +1     1d8        19-20x2
Spiked Gauntlet (small)   +2     1d3        x2

[B]Domains:[/B] Protection, Travel

[B]Languages:[/B] 
Draconic, Goblin, Common, Snow Elven, Mashar, Trade Pidgin

[B]Abilities:[/B] Small size, Darkvision 60ft, Aura (Good), Turn Undead 5/day, +2 Knowledge (religion) bonus on turning checks vs. undead

[B]Feats:[/B] Self-sufficient


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 25       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2.5
[B]Skills                      Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration                 5     0     0     5
Craft (trapmaking)	      0     3     2     5  (+2 Rcl)
Heal			      5     2     0     7
Hide			      0     0     4     4  (+4 Size)
Knowledge (religion)	      5     3     0     8
Profession (miner)	      0     2     2     4  (+2 Rcl)
Search			      0     3     2     5  (+2 Rcl)
Spellcraft                    1     3     0     4
Speak Language (Mashar)	      2
Speak Language (Trade Pidgin) 2
Survival		      5     2     0     7


[B]Spells Per Day:[/B]
0 - 4/day
1 - 3+1/day

[B]Equipment:                  Cost  Weight[/B]

[B]Worn:[/B]
Sm. Traveler's Outfit          -  -
Holy Symbol, Wooden          1gp  -
Sm. Mwk. Studded Leather   175gp  10lb (175gp, 10lb, AC +3, ACP -0, fail 15%)
Sm. Spiked Gauntlet          5gp  0.5lb

[B]Back:[/B]
Sm. Hvy. Darkwood Shield   207gp  2.5lb (207gp, 2.5lb, AC +2, ACP -0, fail 15%)

[B]Belt:[/B]
Sm. Morningstar              8gp  3lb
Healer's Kit                50gp  1lb
Spell Component Pouch        5gp  2lb
Belt Pouch                   1gp  0.5lb

[B]Sm. Backpack:[/B]                    2gp  0.5lb
Sm. Handaxe                  6gp  1.5lb
Sm. Cleric's Vestments       5gp  1.5lb
Sm. Bedroll                  1sp  1.25lb
Scroll case                  1gp  0.5lb
Parchment, 20 sheets         4gp  -
Inkpen                       1sp  -
Ink, 2oz                    16gp  -
Ink (red), 1oz              16gp  -
Ink (yellow), 1oz           16gp  -
Ink (blue), 1oz             16gp  -
Flint and Steel              1gp  -
Holy Symbol, Wooden          1gp  -


[B]Total Weight:[/B]24.75lb    [B]Money:[/B] 369gp 8sp 0cp (7.54lb)

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]            -24.75 -49.5  -75   75   375

[B]Age:[/B] 22
[B]Height:[/B] 2'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 36lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Red
[B]Hair:[/B] None
[B]Skin:[/B] Rusty black
```
[/SBLOCK]
*Appearance:*[SBLOCK] Kibek prefers a practical, plain appearance, using instead his personality to draw attention to himself.  When not in his cleric's vestments, he generally wears a simple cloak over whatever else is readily available.  He is small, even for a kobold, and not particularly striking in any way; even if he were, any distinct characteristic he might have would be overshadowed by his eyes.  He is somewhat nearsighted, not in small part because of all the years of peering at religious texts, and as a result, his eyes have formed into a permanent squint.  Besides giving him an air of eccentricity, he has also formed the bad habit of not looking at the person he's talking to.
[/SBLOCK]

*Background:*[SBLOCK] Kibek spent most of his childhood at the temple helping his mother, who was a priestess of Ssuth at the time.  He was an ardent disciple, and couldn't understand why more people weren't as devoted as he was.  Moreover, nobody seemed interested in bringing the faith to those unfortunate enough not to have been born a kobold, those who might never hear of the Mother of All.  Obviously, something had to be done, and his goddess had chosen him to do it.  So, his duty in sight, he decided to join the clergy himself.  He began as an altar boy when he was ten, and soon worked his way up to the priesthood.

  The temple then sent him to preach to the snow elves, who despite Kibek's best intentions were somewhat less than eager to convert.  Not to be discouraged, he spent several years in the unhospitable mountaintops, praying each night that the elves would see the truth.  While most of them thought him to be a few leaves short of a branch, they at least admired his persistence, and he was more or less welcome.  His work eventually paid off, and he was able to establish a small gathering of believers.

  Then one day, he heard about the caravan to Mashanda, and he knew it was time for him to move on. Thanking the Mother of All for her guidance he returned to his homeland, leaving his elven disciples to carry on the faith in his absence, and began preparing for his next task.
[/SBLOCK]

*Personality:*[SBLOCK] Kibek likes to talk.  A *lot*.   So much, in fact, that the real reason he was sent up to the snow elves was to get him out of the other priests' hair (figuratively speaking).  Despite his verbosity, he's actually somewhat eloquent, as well as very strong-willed, which gives him great potential as a missionary.  He can be quite intimidating, though; on more than one occasion he has driven off a potential convert with his sheer fervor, although he means well.  He tries to be helpful whenever possible, but is often oblivious to such opportunity thanks to the rather selective reality he lives in.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 16, 2007)

James -- Please don't lose interest because of a potential character idea mentioned by a potential player. As I said, nobody's been guaranteed a spot in the game, and I'd hate to see you leave because of something that doesn't even wind up happening.

Ethandrew -- I don't think selling people to the _illegal_ slave market fits my definition of lawful, I'm afraid.    To perhaps shed some more light on what I consider LE, perhaps I should provide some examples: Boba Fett, the Sherrif of Nottingham, and the Sarge in the movie version of _Doom_, off the top of my head.

Darimaus -- The Azurin racial substitution is fine by me.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 16, 2007)

As one of my potential games fell through, and I'm still looking for a final one, I may submit a concept soon. I'll try for Tuesday.


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 16, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Religion and the Kobold Way of Life]

Kobolds are an industrious people. Everybody knows that. And they don't have the time or space for the hundreds of deities humanity seems to adore.

Kobold scholars trace their people's existence back to the union of Rhiss, the Dragonfather, and Ssuth, the Mother of All. Rhiss was the greatest of all dragons and had ascended to godhood himself, but found the world too chaotic and shapeless for his liking -- only the mountains showed the structure he held dear, and so he took the mountains as his bride, in the form of Ssuth. From this union the kobold race was born.

To most human theologians, Rhiss and Ssuth are the only two deities in the kobold pantheon, but the kobolds know different. Their history is filled with heroes who ascended to the peaks of the highest mountains, there to dwell with the Dragonfather and the Mother of All and grant boons to their peoples.

In game terms, this means that clerics of the kobold gods can choose any two domains save for the following: Chaos, Madness, and Evil. The kobold religion does not deify those concepts.

The kobold religion is not without its internal disputes, as there are some who believe that the Mother of All gave birth to the other races of the world, while the majority believe that those peoples came from the formless depths of chaos. The rare kobold missionary tends to come from the former group.

Rhiss' holy symbol is that of a curved claw, showing his draconic origins, whlie Ssuth's is a teardrop-shaped jewel meant to signify her body, gravid with young.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 16, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Ethandrew -- I don't think selling people to the _illegal_ slave market fits my definition of lawful, I'm afraid.    To perhaps shed some more light on what I consider LE, perhaps I should provide some examples: Boba Fett, the Sherrif of Nottingham, and the Sarge in the movie version of _Doom_, off the top of my head.




I was being very tongue in cheek sarcastic. I was in no way serious, which is why I was so shocked. But like I said, the LE was not something I was completely comfortable with and I could just as easily be good than not, which I think I will do instead. If you're not comfortable with possible tension, then I would much rather you choose not to have my character in the party, as James was here first.


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 16, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I was being very tongue in cheek sarcastic. I was in no way serious, which is why I was so shocked. But like I said, the LE was not something I was completely comfortable with and I could just as easily be good than not, which I think I will do instead. If you're not comfortable with possible tension, then I would much rather you choose not to have my character in the party, as James was here first.




I don't mind tension between party members so long as it doesn't lead to tension between the players.


----------



## WarlockLord (Apr 17, 2007)

For background, I'm thinking that Iru'khan the telepath was a desert nomad, until he was outcast from his tribe for his odd powers.  He's still a little unused to civilization, but hires himself out as a bodyguard.

Note: I know, unstudied manifesters are usually wilders, but he's meditated enough in his spare time.  Also , I don't like the class.


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 17, 2007)

Heres some more work done on my characters background, as well as some concepts I want to run past you, oh mighty DM.  I've sblocked it to save some space.

Natasha Alucard

[sblock]

Natasha was origionally from a village just outside Mashanda. As achild, there was something unusual about her, but observers couldn't quite place their fingers on it. She never seemed to sweat, even when faced with the blazing heat of the desert, she never seemed to get cold, even when faced with the sudden drops in temperature the nights could bring. When she got old enough to plainly talk, she described voices in her head. As customary, she was labelled as a attention craving child making things up. but on the few occasions people have followed up on her "ravings", they were descovered to be uncannily accurate. 

When she was merely 8 years old,  a great storm headed towards her village. All the inhabitants ran to their shelters, but Natasha broke away from her family and headed to a spot, straight in the open, no cover or safety to be found. And yet as the storm passed, all the shelters were destroyed, and all the villagers slain by what could only be discribed as a devastating natural disaster.And yet, amidst the destruction and horror stood Natasha, not a scratch on her. 

Natasha wandered off by herself, following the guidance of the voices on the winds. She crossed the desert, despite havaing no food or provisions, miraculously avoiding any of its dangerous inhabitants as she journey on nothing more than the whims of the voices on the wind. She is now 18, a devout worshipper of the winds that guide her. The voices now have told her that she needs to go to Ein Arris, and suggests the best way to do so would be to join the caravan heading over to deliver the wedding gifts and supplies to Prince Eiru of Mashanda. 

OOC: There are a few "rules" i would like to have altered for my character if you don't mind. Realistically, these are all for flavor, and don't actually effect any in game rules or stats, these are more cosmetic changes to her abilities. In general, I would like to ask if you would mind if I turned her incarnum abilities into a wind theme. They would function exactly the same, except that they would be described differently, and their source would be more of a divine nature linking into her path of worship than the standard Incarnum rules. On that same line, I was wondering if, despite using the same rules as an Azurin, she wouldn't fall under the same catagory as such, and would be recognized more as a uniquely gifted human.
Finaly, I'll cover her diety. In simple terms, she views her diety as the wind. She has an innate kinship with it, and instead of standard prayer, her form of meditation is to simply sit quietly and listen to what it tells her in order to regain her divine energy. While seemingly random, the instructions of her divine wind seem to have a hidden purpose, and she is benefitted greatly by its wisdom. From what she can tell, the Diety is non-evil, and doesn't condone unneccisary violence. It has a deep concern for the balance of nature, but not so much the balance of life that druids hold. It teaches Natasha to study the flow of things, and to be able to predict what is happening ahead of time, and proceed accordingly. Other than that, Natasha doesn't know much about her diety, and simply follows its guidance like that of a father figure.

I would like to leave the true nature of her diety up to you, in case you would like to use it in your story in any way. As I imagine it, it can be anything from a subtle unknown diety that guides her, to a powerful being that leads her around for its own purposes, to an embodyment of innate talent hidden inside her. If you don't want to go to the effort of working with the abstract version of her diety, I also have a varient that works towards more conventional methods.

The god doesn't really have a name, known only as the wind. It alignment is LN, and tasks inself with keeping the world in balance. For the most part, it is a silent observer, simply watching and waiting as things resolve themselves as they almost always do. However, on occasion, there are those who have incurred the wrath of the wind, and are struck down mercilessly by storms, tornados and other such natural disasters. The wind holds very little interaction with the rest of the gods, since it has no desire to conjure itself into a truly physical form, instead choosing to reach out to its followers as little whispers in the wind. There are no churches to the wind, most people disregarding the excistence of such a diety, though its followers are well coordinated, even without a structed enviroment to follow along with. The wind's domain are Destruction, Air, and Windstorm (Spell Compendium).
If you don't want to deal with any of these alterations, I'll be happy to play the character as per normal, its just an interesting concept I want to try out.

[/sblock]


----------



## okuth0r (Apr 17, 2007)

I belive i have my character... Never used a monster class, let me know if i did something wrong. Also never used the Spoiler blocks...formatting is off...?

Paid for Diasho (MW swords)

[sblock]
Name: Nirok Brokenshield
Class: Samurai
Race: Hobgoblin
Size: M
Gender: Male
Alignment: LN

Str: 15 +2            Level: 1        XP: 1000
Dex: 12 +0           BAB: +1         HP: 12 (1D10+2)
Con: 14 +2           Grapple:      
Int: 14 +2            Speed: 30' (20)     
Wis: 10 +0            Init: +1        
Cha: 14 +2                       

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:             10    +5    +0    +1    +0    +0    +0      16
Touch: 11              Flatfooted: 15

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      2     +2          +4
Ref:                       0    +1          +1
Will:                       0    +0          +0

Weapon                          Attack   Damage     Critical
Katana (MW bastard swd)      +4     1d10+2      19-20 x2
(above 2handed)                  +4     1D10+3      
Wakazshi (MW short sword)    +1     1d6+2(+1 offhand) 19-20x2 


Languages: 
Goblin, Common, Mashar, Trade Pidgin

Abilities: Darkvision 60ft (racial +4 to move silent)

Feats: Power Attack


Skill Points: 16       Max Ranks: 5/2.5
Skills                      Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Diplomacy                   4     2     0     6
Craft (Armoursmithing)   2     2     0     4  
Craft (Weaponsmithing) 2      2     0     4
Intimidate                    2     2     0     4
Knowledge (History)       1     2     0     3 
Knowledge (Nobility)       1     2     0     3
Ride                             2     1     0     3  
Sense Motive                1     2     0     3


Equipment:                  Cost  Weight

Worn:
Explorers Outfit                -  -
Breastplate (+5 3 4)   250gp  30lb

Back:
Backpack                   2gp  2lb

Belt:
Belt Pouch                   1gp  0.5lb

In/On Backpack:
Bedroll                        1sp    5lb
Flint and Steel              1gp    0
Clay Jug (Sake)            10gp  9lb
Explorers outfit             10gp  8lb
Waterskin (Water)         1gp  4lb
Soap                           5sp  1lb
Rope (help)                  1gp  10lb
Trail Rations                 3gp   6lb


Total Weight: 75.5lb    Money: 325gp 6sp 0cp 

                           Lgt    Med   Hvy         Lift     Push
Max Weight:           66   67-133 134-200   200   1000

Age: 22
Height: 6"
Weight: 236lb
Eyes: Yellow
Hair: Grey
Skin: Dark Grey
[/sblock]

Backstory?
[sblock]
His lord betrayed by no failure of his own, Nirok travels as ronin while searching for a master to serve. In the meantime, to diminish his shame at being ronin he works towards the concept of justice. Doing his best to uphold it where he can, withought interfearing with the law.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't have time to check them right now, but I'll give them a look over when I'm free later today..


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 17, 2007)

okuth0r -- He looks sound, although I'd like to see a bit more backstory before I make a final decision. With goblinoids being primarily traders, I can imagine that Nirok was a trusted bodyguard for a major trader; perhaps hiring on with Halmaro's crew is a way for him to rebuild his self-image?

Darimaus -- I have no problem with the flavour/"rules" changes you mentioned for your character. I am a bit curious as to why you picked Lawful for the wind, though; my first (and not necessarily well thought out) thought would have been Chaotic, and I'd be intrigued to hear your view on it. And I greatly appreciate the hooks you've given me in her background.

Everyone: Let's say you have until end of Friday to get characters in. I won't be a stickler for exact picture-perfect crunch at that point, but I do hope to have all the information necessary to make a decision on who should be hired on by Halmaro and his people. This includes character details as well as stats.


----------



## WarlockLord (Apr 18, 2007)

*Iru'khan's background, personality, etc.*

Iru'khan was raised on the edge of the desert in a nomadic tribe.  He was always the runt, the odd one out, but managed to survive by wits, agility, and smooth talking.  He had phenominal endurance, and could read people uncannily.  However, his tribe learned what he was, declared him an abomination and outcast him.  He has found work in civilization as a merchant known for haggling and charisma, but can't escape his strange powers...

Personality:
Iru'khan is a jovial, fun-loving person on the surface.  However, he adheres to the maxim of _Trust no one_ after his family cast him out.  He fears retribution for his escape, but so far  none has come.  He is a restless spirit, driven to adventure, and this is why he wishes to join the caravan.  He seeks friendship, but fears betrayal such as that at the hands of his family.


----------



## Paranoia833 (Apr 18, 2007)

To be honest I'm having trouble thinking up a concept I know I won't get bored with after two weeks. I can be a tad perfectionist when it comes to character gen, so I think I'll bow out. If I come up with something I really like before friday I'll put it up but I think it best to assume I'm out of the runnings. Sorry for dropping out so fast.


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 18, 2007)

Paranoia833 said:
			
		

> To be honest I'm having trouble thinking up a concept I know I won't get bored with after two weeks. I can be a tad perfectionist when it comes to character gen, so I think I'll bow out. If I come up with something I really like before friday I'll put it up but I think it best to assume I'm out of the runnings. Sorry for dropping out so fast.




Hey, I understand.  Better to drop out now than two weeks into the game, right?


----------



## stonegod (Apr 18, 2007)

Here you go. A fun little concept I played with long ago in a different setting/system: Damein Bane, adventurer extraordinaire. 

[sblock=Damien Bane, tiefling spy]*Damien Bane (CR 2)* (~1000 XP)
CN tiefling beguiler 1
Medium outsider (native)
*Init* +3; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft.; Listen +1, Spot +3
*Languages* Common, Common Elven, Draconic, Goblin, High Elven, Mashar
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*AC* 13, touch 13, flat-footed 10; +3 Dex
*hp* 6 (1 HD)
*Resist* cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
*Fort* +0, *Ref* +3, *Will* +1
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Spd* 30 ft.
*Melee* mwk rapier +0 (1d6-1/18-20)
*Ranged* darkwood shortbow +4 (1d6-1/x3)
*Base Atk* +0; *Grp* -1
*Beguiler Spells* (CL 1, +3 ranged touch, -1 melee touch):
- 1st (DC 15, 17 enchantment): 4/d
- 0 (DC 14, 16 enchantment): 5/d
*Spell-like Abilities*
- 1/d: _darkness_ (CL 1)
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 18, Wis 8, Cha 14
*SQ* Armored mage, trapfinding
*Feats* Spell Focus (enchantment)
*Skills* Bluff +8, Concentration +4, Diplomacy +6, Disguise +6,  Disable Device +6, Hide +7, Listen +1, Move Silently +7, Open Lock +5, Search +6, Sense Motive +3, Spot +3
*Possessions* Combat possessions and mwk rapier, darkwood shortbow with 20 arrows, belt pouches (2), courtier's outfit with jewelry (50 gp), spell component pouch, mwk thieves' tools, traveling outfit, 42 gp; 18 lbs. (light load)
*Beguiler Spells Known:* 0: _dancing lights, daze, detect magic, ghost sound, message, open/close, read magic_; 1st: _charm person, color spray, comprehend languages, detect secret doors, disguise self, expeditious retreat, hypnotism, mage armor, obscuring mist, rouse, silent image, sleep, undetectable alignment, whelm_
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Armored mage* Damien can cast spells in light armor using a light shield.
*Trapfinding* As a rogue.
[sblock=Advancement]*ECL2->Beguiler 1* HP 6 (1d6) SP: 40 (6x4+4x4)
Bluff +4, Concentration +4, Diplomacy +4, Disguise +4, Hide +2, Disable Device +2, Listen +2, Move Silently +4, Open Lock +2, Search +2, Sense Motive +4, Speak Language +2 (High Elven, Mashar), Spot +4
Abilities: Str 8 (0pts), Dex 16 (6pts+2 race), Con 10 (2pts), Int 18 (10pts+2 race), Wis 8 (0pts), Cha 14 (10pts-2 race)
Feats: Spell Focus (enchantment)[/sblock][/sblock]*Background*
Damien was born to well off parents of Khedris; they were courtier's, performing the necessary tasks that smoothed the wheels of the merchant empire. Other than their wealth, their families were not extraordinary, thus their was great surprise at Damien's _unusual_ birth. Damein's obvious difference---its hard to hide vestigial horns on a newborn---shocked his family. However, Damein's father, a clerk with a power hungry merchant, saw something in him that made him smile with glee. And thus Damein the spy was born.

The boy was trained at an early age in the art of deceit. At first, it was to hide his obvious difference. However, Damein's father had plans. The merchant lords always were looking for an edge in the market, and if Damein's father was right, the boy's odd lineage would make him well suited for the task. And it did. About puberty, the young lad showed signs of magical talent of the deceptive bent. A few choice words to a sympathetic ear, and Damein was soon being trained in the arts of spycraft, paid by a merchant who expect something in return---Damien's eventual service.

Thus, we find the young Damien, fresh out of training on his first task---infiltrate Halmaro's caravan, observe, and see if this "wedding" truly is as it seems. A simple job, one suited for Damien's tyro talents, but his patron expects results. 

*Appearance and Personality*
Damien appears as a good looking human of average height with a soft build. He dresses well and has a well spoken (some might say sultry voice). The hat or hood he often wears hides his vestigial horns. The boy has sable hair with a hint of red in it with unremarkable blue eyes.

Damein is a very jovial fellow, who generally refuses to see the poor things in life. He is, however, extremely comfortable with lying, telling tales of his own life as if they were natural to him. He is not out to purposely deceive most of the time so much as he cannot help to dissemble. He enjoys stories and the performance aspects of his job, and is totally amoral as to the consequences of them---not out of malice or spite, but out of a shocking naivety about such things.


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 18, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Darimaus -- I have no problem with the flavour/"rules" changes you mentioned for your character. I am a bit curious as to why you picked Lawful for the wind, though; my first (and not necessarily well thought out) thought would have been Chaotic, and I'd be intrigued to hear your view on it. And I greatly appreciate the hooks you've given me in her background.




I'm sort of glad you asked the Lawful/Chaotic question. While at first glance, wind is just wind, going where it wants to, doing what it wants to, and being where it wants to. But amidst all of the chaos is a certain predictability. The wind follows a set pattern based off of concepts most people don't concieve of, and so its merely passed off as a random set of phenomina. This is part of the reason that the wind is so unknown in the world. Most people don't see deeply enough into its grand scheme of things to consider a form of intelligence controlling it. With its main goal being earthly balance, it plots and plots and sets schemes into long slow motions that will eventually turn up some accomplishments, but are total gibberish before hand. A good reference to this personality type would be the Devil Lord Dispater, who works off of a similar styling and is still lawful.


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 18, 2007)

Stonegod -- Ooh, very intriguing. I like him.

Darimaus -- That makes perfect sense to me, now that you put it that way.

It's going to be hard to pick a crew from all these excellent offerings...


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 18, 2007)

My character has been updated with an equipment list. Its finsihed now


----------



## zeb.hillard (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm quite interested if you are still willing to listen to character concepts.  I have the idea for a Half Elven Linguist (Bard, that is...eventually going back and forth with either Rogue or Half Elf Paragon), who possesses a desire to make something more than himself.  Quickly growing tired of life in the small city he was born in, scrambling about to earn his keep his aptitudes caught the eye of a minstrel who took him under his wing and sculpted the chaotically minded boy into something of a benefit to society.

After several years of tuteladge, Zylon decided that it was time to move out onto his own and begin testing himself...eager to make a name in whatever way that he could.

If the small bit of history is interesting, I could easily type up a little more and formulate some statistics.


----------



## WarlockLord (Apr 19, 2007)

My character is fully ready, except I haven't fleshed out his appearance too much (besides what's in the game stats.  Hope that's enough).  Please let me know if I made any mistakes.


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 19, 2007)

zeb.hillard said:
			
		

> If the small bit of history is interesting, I could easily type up a little more and formulate some statistics.




It sounds interesting, but I'm a little concerned that there would be a lot of overlap with the other (albeit full-blooded) Elven Bard I've got under consideration... This doesn't mean it's a no-go, it's just something to be cognizant of.


----------



## zeb.hillard (Apr 19, 2007)

Well, if PhoenixAsh wouldn't mind, my half-elf could always be the confidant that the bard goes to?  I read through the character personality that was provided, and thought it might be an interesting way to go about things.  Since Zylon will be using the Half Elf substitution levels, and relying more on Diplomacy than Perform, and know more languages that more Archmages, it wouldn't hopefully be much overlap.

Besides, 2 bards are better than one.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Apr 19, 2007)

zeb.hillard said:
			
		

> Well, if PhoenixAsh wouldn't mind, my half-elf could always be the confidant that the bard goes to?  I read through the character personality that was provided, and thought it might be an interesting way to go about things.  Since Zylon will be using the Half Elf substitution levels, and relying more on Diplomacy than Perform, and know more languages that more Archmages, it wouldn't hopefully be much overlap.
> 
> Besides, 2 bards are better than one.




I wouldn't object to working on a collaborative piece of background with your character (or any other, for that matter).  That would be assuming that Kafkonia decides to accept both of our submissions, of course.


----------



## okuth0r (Apr 19, 2007)

Fleshy Background (keep from zombies...)
[sblock]
Nirok was born a step above slavery. His mother worked as a servant in the house of a wealthy trader, his father a tracker outside the city. Playing with the children as he always did Nirok grew tough, used to missing meals and taking a beating. 

One day in adolescence one of his playmates, son of another servant revealed that he had stolen something. With a sense of honor he was unaware of, but knowing it was the right thing to do, nirok turned the playmate in.  Justice was swift, the child had his left hand removed, and the family was dismissed from the trader's service. 

Nirok was then allowed to train with the house militia for a year, part of a plan by the master of the house. His honor showing to be natural to him thought the training showed him a prime candidate. Nirok was then sent to a training house for Samurai at the traders expense. For 4 years nirok was trained in the ways of samurai. Two weeks before his training was complete he received word... his mother had been killed.

Forbidden to leave his training early, nirok trained with a steady stream of tears. For those final weeks he would not mourn, but his tears flowed the whole time.  Upon finishing his training he went home, and mourned at his mother’s grave. He was told his father never came to bury his mother, and has not been found. 

The trader presented his deal. Serve him for 10 years to repay the training and pay for information. The information.. who had killed his mother. Nirok agreed and was assigned the traders personal bodyguard. After several years nirok was told who had killed his mother... his former playmate! The knowledge burned inside him and fueled him through many hours of guarding. 
Years passed and Nirok guarded the trader at many events, he learned diplomacy, gleaned some history, and recognition of the nobility of the land. He learned the basics of riding, and how the sense another’s motive in a conversation.  One month ago he was given a task. Escort a payment and return with goods from a notoriously bad town. The journey was with peril, but was a success. However his return 3 weeks later was met with sadness, his lord was dead, killed in his sleep. Nirok now has no master to serve, and the justice he seeks seems a cold trail. Given his possessions, he is now alone in this world.  Nirok has found a large caravan, owing to his need to eat has decided to join. 
Maby he will find someone worthy of his service, or better yet someone to help him find a killer.

trader and playmate left for you to name. One was a major trader, and would be remembered, the other... reoccurring villain?

[/sblock]


----------



## zeb.hillard (Apr 19, 2007)

PhoenixAsh
[sblock]


			
				PhoenixAsh said:
			
		

> I wouldn't object to working on a collaborative piece of background with your character (or any other, for that matter).  That would be assuming that Kafkonia decides to accept both of our submissions, of course.



[/sblock]

Reply
[sblock]
I was seeing Alahomorin Demetrius Zylon in my mind as a trusting confidant, not yet jaded by his life as a half-breed in the cities, and still willing to be outgoing and help others.  Seeing an Elven woman who is 'obviously' having problems would just give him another reason to tag along with the caravan (If possible).  To remind her that life could always be worse, bolster her resolve, yadda yadda yadda, be the nice guy who shines amidst the usual rabble of Half Elves by being a standout (Half Elf Paragon) amongst the breed.
[/sblock]


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Apr 19, 2007)

zeb.hillard:[sblock]That seems reasonable.  In Malinda's background, her father rather mysteriously vanished within the past couple years.  Malinda did a lot of desperate things to try and locate him (liquidating most all of their wealth from their business and plying nearly everyone she could for answers to what happened).  It would make sense that she might have talked to Alahomorin at some point to ask him if he knew of anything about such strange disappearances, being a knowledgeable bardic colleague.  That might help to have made an initial impression with Alahomorin as to Malinda having problems, which might then influence his decision to join the caravan later on when he found out she was going with it.  It's up to you though.

Otherwise (or in addition), it is certainly possible we have heard each other perform.[/sblock]


----------



## zeb.hillard (Apr 19, 2007)

PhoenixAsh said:
			
		

> zeb.hillard:[sblock]That seems reasonable.  In Malinda's background, her father rather mysteriously vanished within the past couple years.  Malinda did a lot of desperate things to try and locate him (liquidating most all of their wealth from their business and plying nearly everyone she could for answers to what happened).  It would make sense that she might have talked to Alahomorin at some point to ask him if he knew of anything about such strange disappearances, being a knowledgeable bardic colleague.  That might help to have made an initial impression with Alahomorin as to Malinda having problems, which might then influence his decision to join the caravan later on when he found out she was going with it.  It's up to you though.
> 
> Otherwise (or in addition), it is certainly possible we have heard each other perform.[/sblock]




PhoenixAsh
[sblock]
That would have, at the least, piqued his curiousity enough to have him tag along for a short while.  A dabbling student of history and a very good judge of personal nature and desires (RE: High sense motive) could have given him insight into her honest designs and instilled in him a desire to reunite her with her Father, something that he was never able to do for himself.
[/sblock]


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Apr 19, 2007)

zeb.hillard:[sblock] Sounds good, let's go with that and hopefully we'll get the chance to play this out.    [/sblock]


----------



## zeb.hillard (Apr 19, 2007)

There we go, should be all finished.

Alahomorin Demetrius Zylon (CR 2)
[sblock]
Half Elf Bard (Substitution Level 1) 1, Half-Elf Paragon 1
NG Medium Humanoid (Elf Subtype) 
*Init* +2; *Senses* Listen +4, Search +4, Spot +2, Low-Light Vision
*Languages* Common, Common Elven, Draconic, Goblin, High Elven, Low Speech, Mashar, Trade Pidgin

*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-Footed* 14
*hp* 11 (1d6+1d8) 
*Fort* +0, *Ref * +6, Will +2

*Spd* 30 ft. (6 squares) 
*Base Atk* +0; Grp +0

(*) +1, (Masterwork Rapier, 1d6, 18-20x2)
(*) +0, (Whip, 1d3, x3)
(*) +0/+2, *(Dagger, 1d4, 19-20x2)

*Abilities * Str 10, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 16

*SQ* Bardic Knowledge (+3), Bardic Music (5/day), Divided Ancestry, Elven Vision, Fascinate, Inspire Courage +1, Soothing Voice

*Spells Known * 
*0 Level:* 2/day: Daze (DC 13), Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Read Magic

*Feats* Complementary Insight, Extra Mucic

*Skills* Appraise +3, Bluff +8, Decipher Script +3, Diplomacy +16, Disguise +6, Gather Information +7, Intimidate +6, Knowledge (Arcana) +3, Knowledge (Geography) +3, Knowledge (History) +5, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +4, Listen +4, Perform (Singing) +6, Search +4, Sense Motive +5, Sleight of Hand +6, Speak Language +4, Spot +2, Spellcraft +3

*Possessions (900): *  Alchemest's Fire (x3), Backpack, Belt Pouch (x2), Dagger, Inkpen, Entertainer's Outfit, Masterwork Chain Shirt, Masterwork Rapier, Masterwork Wooden Shield, Paper (x10), Potion of Expedious Retreat, Sunrod (x2), Vial of Ink, Whip, 70 gps, 9 sps remaining

*Notes* -1 ACP

*Skill Ranks Assigned, Before Modifications: * 
Appraise +1, Bluff +5, Decipher Script +1, Diplomacy +5, Gather Information +2, Knowledge (Arcana) +1, Knowledge (Geography) +1, Knowledge (History) +3, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +2, Listen +3, Perform (Singing) +3, Sense Motive +5, Sleight of Hand +1, Speak Language +4, Spellcraft +1
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 19, 2007)

I finally finished fleshing out all of the character, and I'll repost what I originally posted. The most notable difference is that his alignment is LN.

[sblock=Seamus Doyle]
Seamus Doyle

Male Human Urban Ranger
Alignment: LN

Abilities: (28)
STR - 14 (6 Points)
DEX - 14 (6 Points)
CON - 8 (0 Points)
INT - 16 (10 Points)
WIS - 8 (0 Points)
CHA - 14 (6 Points)

HP: 8+4-2 = 10
Speed: 30ft
Initiative: +2

AC: 16 (+4 Armor, +2 Dex)

Saves:
Fort: 2
Reflex: 5
Will: -1

BAB/Grapple: +2/+4

Weapons:
Dual Wielding Shoehorns (Saps) +2/+2 1d6+1 x2 Non Lethal

Class Abilities:
Favored Enemy - Neanderthals
Urban Tracking
Wild Empathy
Combat Style – Two Weapon Fighting

Racial Abilities:
+4 Skills at 1st Level
+1 Skill at each level
Extra Feat at 1st Level
Favored Class: Any

Skills:
Climb with Ropes – 4 (2 Synergy + 2 Str)
Craft Cobbling – 8 (5 Ranks + 3 Int)
Escape Artist – 4 (2 Synergy + 2 Dex)
Gather Information – 14 (5 ranks + 2 Cha + 2 Investigator +3 Skill Focus + 2 Synergy)
Hide – 7 (5 Ranks + 2 Dex)
Knowledge Local – 8 (5 Ranks + 3 Int)
Listen – 4 (5 Ranks - 1 Wis)
Move Silently – 7 (5 Ranks + 2 Dex)
Search – 10 (5 Ranks + 2 Investigator + 3 Int)
Sense Motive – 4 (5 Ranks – 1 Wis)
Spot – 4 (5 Ranks - 1 Wis)
Use Ropes – 7 (5 Ranks + 2 Dex)

Feats:
Skill Focus (Gather Information
Investigator

Languages:
Common
Trade Pidgin
Common Elven
Low Speech

[sblock=Equipment]
Cost Weight
Worn: 
Chain Shirt (under clothes) 100gp 25lbs

Back:
Backpack 2gp 2lb

Belt:
Two Saps hooked in 2 gp 4lb

In/On Backpack:
Bedroll 1sp 5lb
Flint and Steel 1gp 0
Waterskin (Water) 1gp 4lb
Waterskin (Booze) 1gp 4lb
Soap 5sp 1lb
Rope (silk) 10gp 5lb
Grappling Hook 1gp 4lb

Total Weight: 54 lbs
Max Weight: 58, 59-116, 117-175 lbs
[/sblock]

[sblock=Physical Appearance]
Seamus is of average height and build: 5’7” and 162lbs. He has a kind face; a little weathered which displays his 28 year old face. He keeps his black hair shorn short, highlighting a prominent widows peak and lack of facial hair. Deep brown eyes shines I the light, yet fade into obscurity in the dark. He usually dresses in fine clothes: a button up tunic with cuffed sleeves that are usually rolled up to his elbow, pressed breeches, a matching vest. When it is cold outside or at night, he’ll put on his overcoat, a blend of a trenchcoat and a cloak. He is always wearing the nicest of shoes.
Age: 28
Height: 5’7”
Weight: 162
Eyes: Solid Brown
Hair: Black
Skin: Fair
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
As a child, Seamus’ father was the greatest cobbler in the city. Royals and nobles alike would flood his store with requests for outstanding shoes ranging from supple riding boots to soft dancing slippers. Very frequently his father would send him out on numerous missions that brought him all over Khedris, searching for people and items both easy and obscure to find. After a while, Seamus came to know the streets, the shortcuts and alleyways, he knew who to talk to about this, and where to go about that. In time, his reputation became to grow much like his fathers; people would pay him to find things in the city: missing people, stolen belongings, secret information. After the death of his father, Seamus inherited the shoe store, but its notoriety quickly died down as Seamus had nowhere near the talent at making shoes that his father did. However, he still kept making shoes, as the money made was helpful. But at the same time, he maintained his investigating job on the side, his store serving the dual purpose as his office. His history with Halmaro is indirect, but Seamus has done some side work for the merchant’s guild before and was compensated handsomely. Married for two years to a small time merchant’s daughter, Adele, Seamus is in the process of planning to build a new estate in which he can include his cobbling shop and his investigatory offices as well as a lovely house, however they needed to take up a considerable loan from some of his more unsavory partners in order to further progress with the building. Unfortunately, Seamus and Adele are having a little difficulty paying this 1000 gp loan off in time, and an extension has been offered, provided Seamus goes on this trip to Mashanda. Should he be accepted, this hopefully would provide Seamus and Adele with plenty of money to cover the difference in the loan they do not have in order finish the building, pay off the loan, and give them an opportunity to start a family.[/sblock]

[sblock=Personality]
A little rough around the edges, Seamus is interested in keeping things in order. He is very obedient and respects authority. In his endeavors, when facing criminals he would rather subdue them and let the authorities dispense justice. He is very kind hearted and interested in keeping peace for the common folk. Sometimes, though, he lacks willpower, whether it is needing to be very patient or distracted by a stiff drink. His search for information has brought him to too many unsavory places where he has succumbed to temptation on numerous occasions. His habitual drinking and endless nights outside searching has left him with below average health, at times being afflicted with quite a nasty cough.[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## fenixdown (Apr 20, 2007)

I messed with my background and stuff.  Here's everything, again:

[sblock]
[SBLOCK="Character Sheet:"]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Kibek "Yappy" Danar
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric
[B]Race:[/B] Kobold
[B]Size:[/B] Small
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Age:[/B] 22
[B]Height:[/B] 2'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 36lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Red
[B]Skin:[/B] Rusty black

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (6p.-4rcl) [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 1000
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0 (0p.+2rcl) [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 11 (2d8-2)
[B]Con:[/B] 08 -1 (2p.-2rcl) [B]Grapple:[/B] -3     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] N/A
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] N/A
[B]Wis:[/B] 15 +2 (8p.)      [B]Init:[/B] +0        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)      [B]ACP:[/B] 0          [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 30%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +3    +2    +0    +1    +1    +0    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 17

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    -1          +2
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +0          +0
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +2          +5

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Sm. Morningstar           +2     1d6        x2
Sm. Spiked Gauntlet       +2     1d3        x2

[B]Domains:[/B] Protection, Travel

[B]Languages:[/B] 
Draconic, Goblin, Common, Snow Elven, Mashar, Trade Pidgin

[B]Abilities:[/B] Small size, darkvision 60ft, Aura (Good), turn undead 5/day,
  [i]protective ward[/i] (Su) 1/day, locate true north, +2 Knowledge (religion) bonus
  on turning checks vs. undead

[B]Feats:[/B] Self-sufficient


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 20            [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2.5
[B]Skills                      Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Craft (trapmaking)	      0     2     2     4  (+2 racial)
Heal			      5     2     2     9  (+2 self-sufficient)
Hide			      0     0     4     4  (+4 size)
Knowledge (religion)	      5     2     0     7
Profession (miner)	      0     2     2     4  (+2 racial)
Search			      0     2     2     4  (+2 racial)
Spellcraft                    1     2     0     3
Speak Language (Mashar)	      2
Speak Language (Trade Pidgin) 2
Survival		      5     2     2     9  (+2 self-sufficient)


[B]Spells Per Day:[/B]
0 - 4/day
1 - 3+1/day

[B]Equipment:                  Cost  Weight[/B]

[B]Worn:[/B]
Sm. Traveler's Outfit          -  -
Holy Symbol, Wooden          1gp  -
Sm. Mwk. Studded Leather   175gp  10lb
Sm. Spiked Gauntlet          5gp  0.5lb

[B]Back:[/B]
Sm. Hvy. Darkwood Shield   207gp  2.5lb
Sm. Morningstar              8gp  3lb

[B]Belt:[/B]
Healer's Kit                50gp  1lb
Spell Component Pouch        5gp  2lb
Belt Pouch                   1gp  0.5lb

[B]Sm. Backpack:[/B]                2gp  0.5lb
Sm. Handaxe                  6gp  1.5lb
Sm. Cleric's Vestments       5gp  1.5lb
Sm. Bedroll                  1sp  1.25lb
Healer's Kit                50gp  1lb
Scroll case                  1gp  0.5lb
Parchment, 20 sheets         4gp  -
Inkpen                       1sp  -
Ink, 2oz                    16gp  -
Ink (red), 1oz              16gp  -
Ink (yellow), 1oz           16gp  -
Ink (blue), 1oz             16gp  -
Flint and Steel              1gp  -
Holy Symbol, Wooden          1gp  -
[b]Weight: 6.25lb[/b]


[B]Total Weight:[/B]25.75lb    [B]Money:[/B] 313gp 8sp 0cp (6.54lb)

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]            -24.75 -49.5  -75   75   375
```
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK="Appearance:"] Kibek prefers a practical, plain appearance, using instead his personality to draw attention to himself.  When not in his cleric's vestments, he generally wears a simple cloak over whatever else is readily available.  He is small, even for a kobold, and not particularly striking in any way; even if he were, any distinct characteristic he might have would be overshadowed by his eyes.  He is somewhat nearsighted, not in small part because of all the years of peering at religious texts, and as a result, his eyes have formed into a permanent squint.  Besides giving him an air of eccentricity, this has caused him to form the bad habit of not looking at someone while he's talking to them.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK="Background:"] Kibek spent most of his childhood at the temple helping his mother, who was a priestess of Ssuth at the time.  He was an ardent follower, and couldn't understand why more people weren't as devoted as he was.  Moreover, nobody seemed interested in bringing the faith to those unfortunate enough not to have been born a kobold, those who might never hear of the Mother of All.  Obviously, something had to be done, and his deity had chosen him to do it.  So, his duty in sight, he decided to join the clergy himself.  He began as an altar boy when he was ten, and soon worked his way up to the priesthood.

  The temple then sent him to preach to the snow elves, who despite Kibek's best intentions were somewhat less than eager to convert.  Not to be discouraged, he spent several years in the unhospitable mountaintops, praying each night that the elves would see the truth.  While most of them thought him to be a few fish short of a tank, they at least considered him harmless, and he was more or less welcome.  His work eventually paid off, and he was able to establish a small gathering of believers.

  Several years passed, and then one day he heard about the caravan to Mashanda.   Understanding it was time for him to move on, he thanked the Mother of All for her guidance.  He returned to his homeland, leaving his elven disciples to carry on the faith in his absence, and began preparing himself for his next task.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK="Personality:"] Kibek likes to talk.  A *lot*.   So much, in fact, that the real reason he was sent up to the snow elves was to get him out of the other priests' hair (figuratively speaking).  Despite his verbosity, he's actually somewhat eloquent, as well as very strong-willed, which gives him great potential as a missionary.  He can be quite intimidating, though; on more than one occasion he has driven off a potential convert with his sheer fervor, although he means well.  He tries to be helpful whenever possible, but is often oblivious to such opportunity thanks to the rather selective reality he lives in.[/SBLOCK]
[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 20, 2007)

This certainly looks like its going to be an interesting campaign. I just hope I'm picked for it


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 21, 2007)

This will be a very rough decision, so I'm going to sleep on it. I'll try to get online before I go out tomorrow, but I have some personal business to attend to and then I'm getting together with my biweekly face-to-face group.


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 22, 2007)

All right, after quite a bit of deliberation I have selected five out of the nine PCs put forward. It was a very tough decision, and I compliment you all on the creativity and quality shown in your characters.

That being said, the five individuals selected to accompany Halmaro's caravan are:

Malinda Osten, Elven Bard (PhoenixAsh)
D'n Pashabek, Goblin Artificer (nonamazing)
Kibek Danar, Kobold Cleric (fenixdown)
Damien Bane, Tiefling Beguiler (stonegod)
Alahomorin Demetrius Zylon, Half-Elf Paragon/Bard (zeb.hillard)

I will go over the sheets tomorrow and make sure everyone's dotted their t's and crossed their i's.  The game will commence once that's been taken care of; we'll begin with some IC tryouts to give everyone a feel for the game and let people build up some chemistry before heading out on the road.

One thing to give thought to, if you haven't done so already, is in what sort of capacity your PC is looking to hire on with the caravan -- guard, translater, teamster, cook, camp follower, healer, or anything else you might think appropriate.

Those of you whom I did not select, I do hope you'll follow the game, as I'd be happy to include you as alternates in the event that a replacement or additional PC is needed. With the way the game is structured, incorporating a new character will be relatively straightforward.

I will keep this thread open for pre-game OOC discussion, since this is where people's sheets are, but will start a new thread for OOC (and a separate RG) once the game is afoot.


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 22, 2007)

Dang! Once again a gaming opportunity eludes my grasp. Congrats to those who made it, and good luck with the campaign.


----------



## WarlockLord (Apr 22, 2007)

Ah, well.  I think my PC's possibility of retributive attacks would have endangered the caravan in any case.  I'm out.  Good luck.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Apr 23, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> One thing to give thought to, if you haven't done so already, is in what sort of capacity your PC is looking to hire on with the caravan -- guard, translater, teamster, cook, camp follower, healer, or anything else you might think appropriate.




I brainstormed a bit further on this.  I'm not sure if you were looking for response or not, but thought I'd share amyways!    

1. Translator.  Malinda does speak seven languages and has 'people skills'.
2. Wedding Stationary.  I would imagine Prince Eiru's family is providing for a lot of the event of the wedding since it will be in Mashanda, but artistic invitations, letters, banners, name cards or anything else can be created with Malinda's skills.  Being able to do that in a variety of scripts certainly couldn't hurt either.
3. Performance.  Malinda would certainly be delighted to play at the wedding.
4. Tutor.  If Halmaro's daughter needs any instruction on language, grace or manner, or historical perspective, Malinda would be Halmaro's woman.  This probably wouldn't be something Malinda would actually suggest - for all she knows Kira is beyond her in these areas.
5. Scribe.  Malinda would accept this role, somewhat grudgingly.

I was hoping we might be doing an interview or tryout, looking forward to it!


----------



## nonamazing (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm looking forward to this--it should be a fun game.  I want to put a little bit more polish on Pasha--give him a bit more character detail.  I'll do that this afternoon.



			
				Kafknoia said:
			
		

> One thing to give thought to, if you haven't done so already, is in what sort of capacity your PC is looking to hire on with the caravan -- guard, translater, teamster, cook, camp follower, healer, or anything else you might think appropriate.




I've got two ideas.  Pick which one you like (or tell me that you don't like either, and I'll come up with more).

Here's my initial thought: this massive caravan will be crossing through a lot of very sparsely inhabited areas on its way, and in many of those places there's no way to resupply other than dealing with the goblin traders that travel through those areas.  Pasha was brought on as someone who could help deal with the goblins, securing good rates for supplies and other necessacary goods (because, as you know, it takes a goblin to get a good deal from a goblin).

Here's my secondary idea: Pasha has access to something special that the caravan needs, and he's offered Halmaro a good deal in exchange for being allowed to join.  I was thinking that perhaps Pasha has a supply of some rare white flowers from the farthest part of the desert, some extremely beautiful flowers that would be in high demand for a grand wedding such as this.  Alternatively, Pasha's special goods could be some form of rare silk, or even some unusual gemstone.  I'm happy to tie up part of Pasha's starting money on this, if you'd like.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Apr 23, 2007)

FYI - I noticed this morning there is a new IC/OOC and rogue's gallery thread posted from Kafkonia.


----------

